# Spotify Playlist of TalkClassical Top 50 String Concert



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi all,

I've just organized some of the ranked top lists of TC in my Spotify account. I thought someone might be interested, therefore I am posting it here. 
Enjoy.

The TC Top 50 most Recommended String Concertos


----------

